# Safe silicone for background



## stuart87 (Jul 16, 2010)

Looking for a safe silicone to use on my custom background to stick the coco fibre/moss ect. (It's to house trio of PDF)

Found this one on eBAY, would it be OK? 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152086474106

If not please let me know any brands that are safe or even better share a link to them.

Cheers
Stuart


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Branded Aquarium Silicone 'should' be safe as it has none of the extra chemicals added that the home use ones do.

So be safe and buy from a good Aquarium brand 

Then give it plenty of time to dry and air through

John


----------



## mudskipper (Jan 4, 2015)

There's one on eBay called HA6 used it in all my aquariums and all of my vivs but you will get a better stick with Gorilla glue the expanding type, the stuff you are trying to stick will stay stuck for longer. also it is faster to use than silicon, but you will need to PVA any glass first as the Gorilla don't like sticking to glass.


----------



## stuart87 (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks! Il take a look


----------



## mudskipper (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi Stuart, forgot to mention, if you use silicone to stick your background whatever you use will have to be bone dry. If you use the expanding gorilla glue you don't have to worry about anything being a bit damp.


----------



## stuart87 (Jul 16, 2010)

mudskipper said:


> Hi Stuart, forgot to mention, if you use silicone to stick your background whatever you use will have to be bone dry. If you use the expanding gorilla glue you don't have to worry about anything being a bit damp.



Im going to finaly be starting this in a couple weeks when I have a few days off work.
I currently have the expanding coco fibre blocks so whats the best option? should I use the blocks and leave em to dry out for a week or so or should I buy a dry mix? If you know a good dry mix please let me know.
Regards
Stuart


----------



## Jimred (Dec 12, 2013)

Second HA6 on eBay, I have used this on all my vivs


----------



## mudskipper (Jan 4, 2015)

I think most of the loose substrates are a bit damp. If your Mrs is out you could put it in the oven in shallow baking trays that works that gets it dry.


----------



## stuart87 (Jul 16, 2010)

Ok great il just do that then. I havery a spare block of dry sphagnum moss too could I mix that in with the coco fibre or just leave it? (Obviously once I've dried it out)
Cheers


----------



## phil45 (Oct 9, 2007)

HA6 RTV MARINE SILICONE - AQUARIUM/WATER/​TANK SEALANT VARIOUS COLOURS | eBay


----------

